# Yegua Creek 1-24-10 W/pics



## fishytx

This is my second post on this site, so I hope it works out right.

The day started off slow. There were also elbow to elbow of folks there before sun rise. 
After a lot of people had left due to a slow bite early in the morning, the bite picked up around 11:00am. 
Then I was able to fish a couple of holes that I like. From that point on I was catching some fish pretty quick. I caught somewhere around forty fish that day. After I reached my limit, it was catch and release from that point on. Oh, and I either didn't count my fish correctly, or one fish managed to fall of the stringer on the way to the truck. Never the less, as you will see in one of these pics, only 24 fish made it home.
Here are a few snap shots of my catch.








I fried up twelve of these babies last night. Man were they good. Still have plenty of fish in the frig to snack on for a couple of days too.


----------



## ripleyb

Looks like a good day on the water. Sticking around paid off! Welcome to 2cool.


----------



## fishytx

Thanks for the Welcome. Yeah I heard a few of the other bank anglers talking about this site so I thought I would look into it. I mean what the heck, I'm already on four other fishing forums, why not jump in on this one and learn a little more about what anglers are doing and where they are doing it at. One thing is for sure, fishing is what I like to do best, and talking to other anglers about this sport is right up my ally. I don’t mind sharing a few tips either.


----------



## stewman773

nice white bass, thanks for the report


----------



## Riverman

I also picked up a limit on the 24th, it was a great day to fish. It seemed some fish hit hard and others just took the jig and I thought I was hung up till the fish started to put a a little fight. I am headed out later this week and hope to have another great time. Lots of fish were being taken on Saturday, I think this year is going to be great seeing last year wasn't.


----------



## BuckCarraway

nice catch


----------



## castaways

Great!
That answers my question, they should be hungry in the San Jacinto too. Getting the fever now.


----------



## kim e cooper

fishytx nice job on the whites i think i talk to you last Tuesday last week did you have a bike with you? Oh well welcome 2cool.


----------



## bluewaterrip

Nice pics. Any idea if there is a place to launch a yak off of the county road 132 that goes over Yegua creek. Seems like a nice place for a paddle and to catch some whites. Dont want to drive all the way from clear lake and then not have a place to launch. Thanks for the post and welcome to 2cool.


----------



## fishytx

bluewaterrip said:


> Nice pics. Any idea if there is a place to launch a yak off of the county road 132 that goes over Yegua creek. Seems like a nice place for a paddle and to catch some whites. Dont want to drive all the way from clear lake and then not have a place to launch. Thanks for the post and welcome to 2cool.


The 132 bridge, never heard of it to be called that so I had to Google it on Google Earth. Every one else refers to this bridge as the Irwin bridge, or the cd 124 bridge, so this really through me off. But no, this area has a lot log jams up and down the creek in this area, so trying to fish it out of a yak would not allow you go very far either way.
This coming Thursday there is going to be a bunch of guys launching their Yaks in the Yegua and floating back down to Nails Creek State Park. I think the time frame is to meet around 8am for pancakes and sausage, then hit the creek. Go to the park and the park rangers will transport you and your yak to upper end of the Yegua at Newmans Bottom, and you will float fish back to your vehicle. Either that or you take your Yak to the bottom and they will transport you back to your ride when arrive back at the boat ramp at Nails Creek Park. But from the looks of the weather forecast, this may get canceled. But as of yet, it's still a go. If you have any interest in this, then shoot me a number to reach you by and I'll give you a number to call to get all of the details. I was going to go, but I have jury duty @ 8:30 am.


----------



## fishytx

kim e cooper said:


> fishytx nice job on the whites i think i talk to you last Tuesday last week did you have a bike with you? Oh well welcome 2cool.


Yeah I had my mountain bike with me. If I remember correctly, I was releasing some pressure from my bladder about the time you came up the road with a stringer full.

I only caught 10 real nice size males that day.
Here is a pic of those fish.

This is how I transport fish on my bike. I split the fish in half and put them on my handle bars. 









A shot of the fish just before cleaning.










Here are a couple of pictures of the limit I pulled out of there on Friday, the 22nd of Jan. The bite was on fire during this trip. Cleaning the fish down there and hauling the filets out in a back pack is the way to go. 
I had two stringers of fish this time. That way I didn't have to haul one stringer all around to the different places I fished. This is the first one.









This is the same fish on that first stringer. I put them on top of this rock that I used as my cleaning station.









Okay, this is a shot of the first filets in the bag, with the remains in the back ground. 









This is a shot of the second stringer ready to be cleaned.









Same fish, just a better shot of the two crappie.


----------



## iCdeez

Very Nice job, those are some pretty nice fish. Thanks for the report


----------



## kim e cooper

Yes i know that rock, great pics.


----------



## fishytx

Okay I went out again today and I whacked em good. I had 19 fish on my stringer in 45 minutes. I was for sure I would I have my limit in an hour. But the fish didn't seem to see things the way I did, because it took me another 45 minutes before I limited out. Pulled my stringer up on to the bank to recount the fish, and I had 27 on it. I had to let a couple go back, but at least I was done for the day.
Today I did something that surprised a bunch of folks down there. I put on my waders and fished the deep channel on the other side of the bank and was pulling fish in one after another. Before I knew it, a couple of other anglers pulled off their shoes and came in to. I also took some pictures of the creek so everyone could get an idea of just what this creek looks like. Now you can see how narrow it is, and why a kayak would not work very good in this area.
I think I'll go back out there tomorrow before this front hits and try my luck at getting one more limit before the rain causes them to lock the gate again.
Here is the first log jam.








Second log jam.








Third log jam.








Forth log jam.








This is one of the holes I like to fish.








Second hole I like to fish which is just a few feet down from the first.








Here I am in my waders. Kim E Cook took these pictures.








These are the fish I caught in the first 45 minutes.








Pulled the fish up on the bank so that I could get a better count which was 27. Turned 2 lose real quick, then cut their throats to bleed em.








Ounce aging, the fish were laid out for one last picture before cleaning.


----------



## kim e cooper

You got to get the name right.j/k Good mess of fish.


----------



## fishytx

How can you modify a post on here. I’ve tried, but I can not find the icon that will allow me to do so.

On this post I see where I could edit it, but after someone else makes a post or reply to this post, then I can no longer edit it.


----------



## BuckCarraway

Awesome job! reminds me of a creek over here by the house.


----------



## fishytx

01.27.10
Okay folks, I'm burned out on cleaning fish. On my next couple of fishing trips it will be catch and release only. My shoulders were killing me today, therefore I can no longer do these back to back fishing trips. From now on I will have to plan my trips according to how my shoulders feel. Because the pain level had reached a point today to where it actually took most of the fun out of fishing. 
But anyhow, it took me 2-½ hours to get a limit, and I'm not sure how many I caught in all, but towards the end of this fishing trip the bite was really beginning to pick up. I also caught around ten females today, which I haven't done in the past. 
On an average, I would say that the fish caught today were bigger than yesterdays fish. Once I moved around a little and figured out a pattern which was totally different than yesterdays bite, then it was history from that point on. 
Seems like a lot of people down there were struggling to catch a few fish day. I know a bunch of people were asking me all kinds of question like, what are using, how are you working that jig, what color are using, etc. etc. I also had folks calling me by my name, which I had no clue as to who they were. I suspect these folks get on fishing forums and they read some of my reports with all the pics.
I guess I'm getting of this thing, I'm tired and I'm going to bed. Even though I'm tired, I'll still have to take a darn sleeping pill in order to get a good nights rest because of my shoulders. 
Tight lines everyone. 
<>< Fishytx ><>


----------



## fishytx

*01.27.10*

Okay folks, I'm burned out on cleaning fish. On my next couple of fishing trips it will be catch and release only. My shoulders were killing me today, therefore I can no longer do these back to back fishing trips. From now on I will have to plan my trips according to how my shoulders feel. Because the pain level had reached a point today to where it actually took most of the fun out of fishing. 
But anyhow, it took me 2-½ hours to get a limit, and I'm not sure how many I caught in all, but towards the end of this fishing trip the bite was really beginning to pick up. I also caught around ten females today, which I haven't done in the past. 
On an average, I would say that the fish caught today were bigger than yesterdays fish. Once I moved around a little and figured out a pattern which was totally different than yesterdays bite, then it was history from that point on. 
Seems like a lot of people down there were struggling to catch a few fish day. I know a bunch of people were asking me all kinds of question like, what are using, how are you working that jig, what color are using, etc. etc. I also had folks calling me by my name, which I had no clue as to who they were. I suspect these folks get on fishing forums and they read some of my reports with all the pics.
I guess I'm getting of this thing, I'm tired and I'm going to bed. Even though I'm tired, I'll still have to take a darn sleeping pill in order to get a good nights rest because of my shoulders. 
Tight lines everyone. 
<>< Fishytx ><>


----------



## Del Magic

I saw you around noon yesterday, I was sitting upstream by the bridge. Everyone was talking about the older guy in the waders that was tearing up. So I guess you have a reputation to uphold now.:>) I had 14 when I left and I din't see anyone else that had close to that. One guy asked what I was using and then called his wife who ordered 20 next day air. 
Anyway glad to see your doing good. Any time your sore from catching fish that was a good day!


----------



## fishinganimal

Is there anywhere to park at the CR124 bridge or going to the park is a better idea???


----------



## fishytx

I’m not sure what little creek that is on CR 124, but if take CR 125 there is a big bridge there and that’s the Yegua creek.


----------



## shadslinger

Welcome to the best freshwater fishing site, plenty of good anglers willing to share. That's agreat catch, glad to see you South of us folks starting to rack them up, wont be long for us.
SS


----------



## marshhunter

*wheres it at?*



fishytx said:


> The 132 bridge, never heard of it to be called that so I had to Google it on Google Earth. Every one else refers to this bridge as the Irwin bridge, or the cd 124 bridge, so this really through me off.


i couldnt seem to find it on google earth for some reason..can you tell me what you searched for? 
thanks
marshhunter


----------



## Riverman

It is hard to find by google earthing it, search online for a map of the trailways around the lake. That may help your bearings. It took me a few years to really figure out all the locations. I still dont know all the county roads but I can get to the creeks.


----------



## fishytx

marshhunter said:


> i couldnt seem to find it on google earth for some reason..can you tell me what you searched for?
> thanks
> marshhunter


Someone had made a post of the 132 bridge okay. Well, after I had looked this up on map quest, I saw where the CR was listed as 132 on the north side of the bridge, and it was listed as 124 on the south side. But I've seen map quest have several things all messed up on their listings. I don't know where they came up with 132 for this road. 

Look up Nails Creek State Park and you will be real close to where all of these roads are listed.


----------



## fishytx

shadslinger said:


> Welcome to the best freshwater fishing site, plenty of good anglers willing to share. That's agreat catch, glad to see you South of us folks starting to rack them up, wont be long for us.
> SS


Thanks for the Welcome. Now that I'm on here I'll start posting all of my fishing trips to share with others. I'm also a little trigger happy with the camera as you can see. I'm real big into the black bass fishing thing. I like fishing tournaments and all that good stuff. But the real truth be told, I just love to fish, and I don't really care what kind of fish it is, as long as it bends my pole, then I'll catch it. LOL


----------



## fishytx

Not bad for my second post on here. 1,712 views, and 26 replies.
Now if only someone would click on the reputation button and give me some points.


----------



## 123456

Welcome Doug. I gave you a little green to get you started.
Later bro.....

Noel


----------



## fishytx

OK Noel, but I still don't have any rep power points. I guess I don't understand how this works yet. 
It says I have 58,175 popints, but I don't understand how a person gets these posted on this site under their name.


----------



## marshhunter

fishytx said:


> OK Noel, but I still don't have any rep power points. I guess I don't understand how this works yet.
> It says I have 58,175 popints, but I don't understand how a person gets these posted on this site under their name.


if im not mistaken you have to have a certain number of posts to show rep points


----------



## fishytx

Okay. I'll just keep on posting on here and I'll have to see what happens in the future.


----------



## wal1809

You know I have never noticed the rep points. I guess I should pay more attemtion.


----------



## edavis

fishytx said:


> Someone had made a post of the 132 bridge okay. Well, after I had looked this up on map quest, I saw where the CR was listed as 132 on the north side of the bridge, and it was listed as 124 on the south side. But I've seen map quest have several things all messed up on their listings. I don't know where they came up with 132 for this road.
> 
> Look up Nails Creek State Park and you will be real close to where all of these roads are listed.


*The reason that road is listed as CR 124 and 132 is because 132 is burleson county and 124 is lee county. the yegua is the countyline. when you cross irwin bridge you cross the county line.*

*where cedar and yegua creek meet "inside the lake" is the corner of burleson, lee, and washington counties*


----------



## kim e cooper

edavis said:


> *The reason that road is listed as CR 124 and 132 is because 132 is burleson county and 124 is lee county. the yegua is the countyline. when you cross irwin bridge you cross the county line.*
> 
> *where cedar and yegua creek meet "inside the lake" is the corner of burleson, lee, and washington counties*


 X2


----------



## fishytx

Shoot, when I first started fishing this creek, none of the locals called this road 124 or 132, they referred to it as hemroid road, or the Irwin bridge. LOL
But thanks for the heads up on that. I really didn’t try to peruse this issue, but I did see it listed that way on map quest.


----------



## fishytx

Well shoot, with the creeks and rivers up and muddy with rain in the forecast for the next couple of days, I may have to go catch a few more of these until the water in these creeks and rivers settle down a little. In other words, it's time to give the white bass fishing a brake.

I just bet that Mr. Cooper knows what lake these fish were caught at. Because it's right there in his home town.


----------



## marshhunter

dang fishytx you sure now where to catch the fish at...must be nice


----------



## ras308

*CR Number*

The for the different CR numbers is that's the boundary between Lee and Burleson Counties.


----------



## kim e cooper

Nice job fishytx they do pull good this time of the year.Congrats


----------



## fishytx

I think some of you may be mistaken by those pictures of the black bass I posted. I caught those on Nov. 29th 2009. I took my 10 year old adopted granddaughter fishing with me that day and she took pictures of everything I caught. Just for a heads up, I normally do not take pictures of bass that under five pounds, only five and up. 
If you read the post again, you will see that I wrote that I *need* to go catch some more of these, and give the white bass fishing a brake till the creeks and rivers settle down.
Another thing you can do to a picture that has been posted on a forum is right mouse click the picture, then click on properties to view when that picture was taken, or when that picture was actually posted to a web site.
But I've been back to this lake several more times since those pics were taken and I loaded up with fish on those trips too. It's nothing to go to Fayette and catch 30 bass. If I don't catch that many, then I feel like I had a bad day out there. But I know this lake like the palm of my hand, because I use to fish it once or twice a week for many of years.


----------



## Coach Jordan

What is the name of the little park where you can pay to fish at Yegua. I know it is around the corner from Irwins bridge. Has anyone did any good over there? Fishytx what is a good bait to use for catching all these fish. I usually use a white grub on the Yegua, am I on the right track. 

Maybe I will see you there this weekend.


----------



## Hotrod

Way to tear em up!


----------



## fishytx

Coach Jordan said:


> What is the name of the little park where you can pay to fish at Yegua. I know it is around the corner from Irwins bridge. Has anyone did any good over there? Fishytx what is a good bait to use for catching all these fish. I usually use a white grub on the Yegua, am I on the right track.
> 
> Maybe I will see you there this weekend.


Coach it all depends on the water color. If someone tries to fish this creek this coming weekend, then I would suggest a red head road runner with a chartreuse plastic curl tail in about an 1/8 oz. size. Because by this weekend the water color will still be pretty murky, with like one to two inch visibility, and the fish will be able to detect the vibration from the little spinner through their lateral line, hone in on the object and attack it, or strike at it. Newmans Bottom will be closed to the public, although you can walk down there or ride a bike, but it's a 9/10 of a mile trip. The Irwin bridge on CR 124 would be the best place to go this coming weekend. Or some where along Nails Creek. But we still need to see what Mother Nature has to offer us for the next couple of days. As of right now, it looks pretty good for this coming weekend. If we do receive some pretty good down pours between now and Friday, then I would just stay at home.


----------



## kim e cooper

fishytx said:


> Coach it all depends on the water color. If someone tries to fish this creek this coming weekend, then I would suggest a red head road runner with a chartreuse plastic curl tail in about an 1/8 oz. size. Because by this weekend the water color will still be pretty murky, with like one to two inch visibility, and the fish will be able to detect the vibration from the little spinner through their lateral line, hone in on the object and attack it, or strike at it. Newmans Bottom will be closed to the public, although you can walk down there or ride a bike, but it's a 9/10 of a mile trip. The Irwin bridge on CR 124 would be the best place to go this coming weekend. Or some where along Nails Creek. But we still need to see what Mother Nature has to offer us for the next couple of days. As of right now, it looks pretty good for this coming weekend. If we do receive some pretty good down pours between now and Friday, then I would just stay at home.


 X2 IF IT KEEPS GOING THERE WILL BE FISH THERE FROM end of MARCH till April.


----------



## Coach Jordan

Thanks fishytx and cooper. I have heard it was a good place to go. I just never have any luck, but the scenery on that creek is awesome. So I never come home disappointed. Once again thanks for the info.


----------



## ras308

*Irwin Bridge*

I'm wondering why my posts don't show up some time??? Like I saw in a few posts back, the difference in CR numbers is because the Yegua is the Lee and Burleson County boundary. The creek was muddy yesterday, came in from the lake side and looked around a bit, but didn't fish. Don't know what all the fresh water will do to the whites?


----------



## Bowhntr

nice haul Fishytx

what creek were you fishing? the bank looks nice for kids to get to-have nephew I have to get out fishing (too much play station)


----------



## fishytx

Bowhntr said:


> nice haul Fishytx
> 
> what creek were you fishing? the bank looks nice for kids to get to-have nephew I have to get out fishing (too much play station)


Bowhntr, it's the Yegua creek. It feeds into Lake Somerville.

I'm not so sure about taking little kids to this area, the banks can be a little slippery from time to time. If you decide to take some youngsters, then be sure to keep a real close eye on them, and only fish in an area that doesn't look so dangerous if one did. One slip into the water just upstream from a log jam could lead to a very unhappy ending in like a blink of an eye.


----------



## bullred764

Fishing sure does beat that rm 22 crane or pot tending in the newlines


----------



## fishytx

bullred764 said:


> Fishing sure does beat that rm 22 crane or pot tending in the newlines


Some body has my number, that's for sure. Hey it doesn't take very much to beat that place, you should know that.

It beats the carbon baking furnaces too. Worked over in that area for over two years. There is no good job out there. Oh wait, there are no more jobs to speak of, they closed the place down.


----------



## fishytx

I think you're Jeremy's friend, the one with C/C boat. I also think I have your number stored in my cell phone but not a 100% sure.


----------



## fishytx

Here is the latest report on Newmans Bottom where I've been catching these white bass.
This report is from a guy who is a Game warden, / Park Ranger on Somerville Lake.

[highlight]All of Newman's Bottom area is closed to all fishing, hiking, biking, horse back riding, etc from this point on. The COE has to close the flood gates on the dam and the results will flood parts of the Somerville Trail way. This cuts off all response to medical emergencies down the trail and Newman's Bottom, TPWD is closing off this area. No walking in will be allowed until this flood situation clears up some. Nails Creek can still be fished from CR 125, Irwin Bridge will remain open as well, the fishing is going to be tough anyway, if you go, stay safe.
[/highlight]


----------

